# HIV and xray , Infinity services



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Have to go to the "prevention disease care centre" (which I understand is close to the SKMC hospita) for HIV test and chest xray.

Anyone know if there is a timeframe for this (e.g. 9-1) and whether it is weekdays only.


Also have to go to Infinity services at Marina Mall.

Anyone know when this one is open (couldnt find info elsewhere) and whether it is open at weekends.

Thank you for you help


----------

